# Di2 Internal Routing Modification Questions



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Looking to convert my 2011 S Works SL3 Roubaix with internal cable routing to Di2. I have inspected the factory Di2 version and see that they have drilled two holes in the frame. One on the seat tube just above the front derailleur mount for that cable to go internal and another at the battery mount for that cable to go internal. Is there any risk in drilling these two small holes from a frame structure basis? I assume not as Spec would not have done it. Obviously they would say that I would violate the warranty by doing that but that it OK. Anyone with working experience please weigh in!


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont suggest doing this, I am not 100% sure, but I suspect that there are wire guides inside the frame to feed the wires through with the Di2 ready frame. If you just drill holes, you will not have these guides and feeding in the wire will be difficult. As far as compromising the frame structure, I would have to figure there would be some compromising if you drill your own holes. how much, I am not sure.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I think my 2011 Roubaix Expert SL3 already has the holes for Di2. Their are two rubber grommets at those locations that I have never taken out. Your Specialized dealer can probably tell you how they do it. Calfee does the conversion with internal wire routing and seatpost battery. They are carbon experts,of course, and the cost to convert is listed there.


----------

